# writhziden recieves MVP award



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations Mike on being awarded the MVP(Most Valuable Professional) award from Microsoft.:thumb:

Thanks for all the hard work. Well done


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet!:thumb:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well deserved!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Mike, well deserved award! :flowers:

Rayda


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations . . well deserved!


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations Mike! All of that hard work and toil has paid off, really well deserved!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's great! Well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations indeed writhziden, very well done







........


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats, well done.

BG


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Great going writhziden. :thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Our own writhziden another Microsoft MVP









Mike


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

OHH YEAAA!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Well done!!! :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

great job :thumb: keep it up


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats Writhziden, great effort!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Well done.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Mike!

Well deserved.

John


----------

